# Rolls axle trailers, anyone have input?



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Considering picking one up and would like to get some opinions from anyone who's used one

Thanks

-T


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

i had them and i hated them i got some basspro carpeted bunks


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> i had them and i hated them i got some basspro carpeted bunks


Hated the carpeting on the bunks or hated the trailer?

-T


----------



## riptide (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a 17 ft' rolls trailer and love it , led lights , all stainless hardware, 6x6 bunks, easy to adjust with their circular wedges, and they say that the spring system has a life time warranty.... Its been the best trailer i have ever had. i got it used for 700....and thought it was a steal


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2010)

hahahaha sorry guys i thought you asked if any one had imput on roller guide-ons insted of bunks


----------



## Tarpon1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have some comments about Rolls Axle trailers, which you might be interested in.  I've owned a 2007 19-23 ft Rolls dual axle trailer to tow a 6000 lb boat.  I could say a lot about their design.  For example, I was talk-ed into getting this model by a dealer when I really needed a 3-axle trailer for a 6000 lb boat, because the the trailer is at the end of its capacity and barely handles the boat.  When I got the trailer home, I found that both the cypress-wood racks had longitudinal cracks all the way down (before putting on the boat), and I mentioned that it was under warranty, and they should replace it, but the manufacturer refuse to do it.  When you use a rolls trailer on long trips on the interstate, you should get a smooth ride, but but the rolls shock absorbers give a rough ride and I would say dangerous ride, especially at 68 mph speeds at or near bridges, on-ramps, etc.  Rolls trailers are advertised for their corrosion resistance, but if you use one for a heavy boat, the harsh ride, will beat you to death, and I am afraid of losing my boat because it jumps alot, even when tied down to the trailer in multiple places.  I now hear trailer noises that sound like the wooden rack screws are coming loose.  I would not buy one again unless I lived right next to a boat ramp and don't have to travel far.  Probably a trailer with torsion bars would have a better ride.  Trailers with springs are nice for a while but the parts corrode out every few years, its your choice.  If manufacturers don't want people to tell about their product, then they should stand behind the quality of the product.  I would not put a heavy boat on a rolls trailer again unless I bought one rated much higher than the boat weight, but then you will spend too much money on it-just my advice for what it is worth.  I hope its not too late!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Capt Virg, what dealer did you get yours from? and what kind of boat was it? It doesn't sound Like manufacturer of the trailer is the problem it sounds like you just have the wrong trailer for the job and I'd guess you would have the same issues with any manufacturer if the trailer doesn't match the boat properly. Can't comment on the bunks as they should have been good to start, but how did you know they were split if they were covered in carpet?

This is microskiff and most of us have very lightweight boats under 18ft. I haven't towed with a rolls axle yet, but I have been to there place, the first one where they were designed, in Plant city and met with the designer. I went back and forth between them and several other places and I keep coming back to there bronze line trailers. I will most likely be going there today to place an order for one.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

To give some input, yes I did pick this trailer up many months ago and have towed with it about 20x. 

I can say the trailer is built right, everything on it is sturdy as heck. Possibly overbuilt. The cypress logs are big $$ but are the right tool for the job. Some simple but nice touches that I had never thought of, like using full lug nuts that cover the entire stud and are packed with grease, abound on the trailer. Went to change all the tires on it and found that. 

The VIN # is clearly and boldly STAMPED into the top of the frame rail near the tip of the tongue. You don't normally see this, usually it's a metallic sticker that fades after a few seasons. This sounds like a small detail, but think of this: Once that sticker fades, the trailer is open for theft and re-registration by anyone! If the VIN # is clearly stamped in it, it's not as much of a target for theft and can be recovered much easier.

Now here's what I don't like about the trailer: I don't particularly like the bunk mounting setup as I find it hard to adjust. It's incredibly strong, and once adjusted properly you get the feeling it'll never move, but it's not as user-friendly as some of the other trailers I've used. For example, I'd like to have my bow riding a couple inches higher, but the trailer bunk mounting hardware doesn't allow for it easily. 

Also, I added a set of PT bunks to help guide the bow onto the front "V" and they work like a dream naturally. Just let them catch the bow and push forward. EZPZ. 

I also feel the axles are a touch too far to the rear, at least for my boat. Rolls can be ordered and built for any boat for sure, and mine was originally under a regulator so perhaps the axles were proper for that hull, or the guy just had his transom overhanging the bunks by a bit, which is unfortunately pretty common. I'm sure if you bought new you could spec what you want. Was not an issue till I moved the boat forward 6" to get the transom fully onto the bunks with 1" of the bunks sticking out, and I introduced some sag into the new tow rig. Just installed a 6" adjustable hitch and a set of air lift air bags to offset that, have not towed yet with the bags but tomorrow will be the 1st run, I doubt I'll have any sag now. 

But, I'm pretty anal about my trailer setup, and like to tweak it so the boat sits perfectly. 

It sounds like the dealer is more the issue with your setup not being correct. A trailer mfg'r can make you whatever you want. Lots of times dealers don't know what a full boat/motor package weighs and they guesstimate low, which is dangerous and it sounds like yours is under-rated. You should not have the scary issues!!!

A 6k lb 23' boat is a lot honestly for that size boat. What brand is it? They have tandem axle trailers that are rated anywhere from 5k to almost 9k lb ratings. 

The bunk issue you had should have clearly been resolved pronto. That's not going to last and is in fact dangerous to tow with. That bunk breaks at highway speeds and buddy you're in for a ride when the boat re-settles!

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I have to retract my pervious statement as I did buy a bronze line trailer and ended up having to return it. I'll write more in a seperate post.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I have to retract my pervious statement as I did buy a bronze line trailer and ended up having to return it. I'll write more in a seperate post.


Yeah, sorry to hear that. So far, I'm still happy with mine. Gets the job done without issue. 

-T


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I think the gold series trailers are great and well built, but the bronze series needs a redesign.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Bronze series winch stand design on my trailer cracked and had to be welded and re reinforced to remade to stop the frame from racking side to side. Sent email and photos to Rolls and no response, not a good response from the Mfg. Sent note and called numerous times, no help. Buy an I BEAM...


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

7yr old thread...


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Mike C said:


> 7yr old thread...


design issues with the bronze series, nursing it along with repairs, 3 year old trailer, just the facts


----------

